# Mascerating lift pumps



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

A friend asked me to look at plumbing a new basement bathroom in her house. Nice, big basement; plenty of room and height for a new bath. I voiced my concern over using a sewerage ejector at all when I realized that the house was on a septic tank.

I told her I'd come back to see if her tank (installed in 1995) was made for an ejector. In the meantime, she had her uncle build and install a Saniflo bathroom. Oh well, no problem, I'm sure I was too expensive for her. That being said, did I overly concern myself with the sewerage ejector/septic tank combination?

I was concerned that the ejecta would be too fine for a standard septic system and simply float with the water into the leaching field, therby clogging it. I'm wondering if I saved myself a ton of liability by not hooking the thing up...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I think you missed out on a nice job.
I see them all the time here in Idaho, and have not seen any problems related to the pump clogging the leach field.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Hmmm, I have never heard that concern. No problems here either, I've installed several.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about fin matter going past. The tank matter should hold and mix. My first thought was if it was to close it could stir he tank which would be bad. But the baffle should stop that. I think it would be ok. My opinion


----------



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

*Thank you, everyone!*

Even my brother has a sewerage ejector on his house on the island. It's been going strong on his septic system for 10+ years, now! I'm not sure where I learned to be concerned about this. I have another customer wanting the same deal. Hello, Liberty Pump? Here I come!


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Go get um. I'd do it


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

Ive been using Liberty 380 ejectors for a few years. They are they easiest systems I've ever used. They are also rather short so less digging :thumbup:. Never any issues using with septics.


----------

